# Thermostat won't turn on stove consistantly



## TMC/GTP (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a Hearthstone freestanding gas stove with a wall mounted thermostat. The stove was installed in 1998 and has had trouble consistantly igniting the main burner using the thermostat for a few years. We usually have to resort to the push-start at the stove. Any ideas what might be wrong and the steps to troubleshoot it myself? I can hear the click when attempting to ignite using the thermostat but it only works 50 percent of the time. Thanks for any helpful advice.
Tim


----------



## Fire Bug (Dec 26, 2008)

TMC/GTP said:
			
		

> I have a Hearthstone freestanding gas stove with a wall mounted thermostat. The stove was installed in 1998 and has had trouble consistantly igniting the main burner using the thermostat for a few years. We usually have to resort to the push-start at the stove. Any ideas what might be wrong and the steps to troubleshoot it myself? I can hear the click when attempting to ignite using the thermostat but it only works 50 percent of the time. Thanks for any helpful advice.
> Tim



Hello Tim,
 I am far from an expert on these gas fireplaces and stoves, but I believe their is a posibility of the thermopile being bad but if this was the case, I don't think the push start would ignite the burner also if the thermocoupler is bad, I believe the Pilot light would not be lit.
 Is it a remote control thermostat or a wired thermostat? If it is a remote control the batteries possibly might be bad in the transmitter or the reciever, but if this has been  constant problem since 1998, I highly doubt it is the batteries.
 Check the connection on the gas valve from the thermostat to see if it is tight and not coroded.
 There are several pros on this site that have way more knowledge than I and I am sure they will help you out.

Thanks,
John


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 26, 2008)

TMC/GTP said:
			
		

> I have a Hearthstone freestanding gas stove with a wall mounted thermostat. The stove was installed in 1998 and has had trouble consistantly igniting the main burner using the thermostat for a few years. We usually have to resort to the push-start at the stove. Any ideas what might be wrong and the steps to troubleshoot it myself? I can hear the click when attempting to ignite using the thermostat but it only works 50 percent of the time. Thanks for any helpful advice.
> Tim



If you're hearing the click, the valve magnets are trying to open the gas flow to the burner...
First, I'd check that ALL wired connections are TIGHT...
T-Pile at the valve...
T-stat at the valve...
T-stat on the wall
If the T-stat connections are questionable, strip back the sheathing & make new connections if possible.
Disconnect the the connections at the T-stat & touch the wires together...If it fires immediately - you may have a bad t-stat...
Take a reading on the t-pile with a millivvolt tester is the pilot reading at around 550mv? 
If you turn up the T-stat, does the mv reading drop by 250 - 300 mv?
How long is your t-stat wire? 
What gauge is the wire?
More than 25 feet of 18ga can be problematic...
report back with some answers & we can probably help you out


----------

